# Auber coffee grinder timer



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone used one of these. Think I'm gonna order one.

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=298


----------



## cappuccino crackers (Mar 12, 2014)

if this was a smaller footprint would be excellent addition to most.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes den they are brilliant and a doodle to fit


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Drop one in there easy to fit and are all pre made ect.

No faff, No messing about.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

cappuccino crackers said:


> if this was a smaller footprint would be excellent addition to most.


Sorry but can you explain cause I'm a thicko southerner


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Think he means it's a bit big.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

A posh way of saying it's a bit big


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

could really use one of these on the SJ timer... then best of both worlds... a timer and a doser!

Shame they couldnt make one just a little more discreet. Also.. not to be a stick in the mud, but am I the only one that thinks $99 for a metal box with three buttons and a digital timer is a bit steep!!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I just placed an rider with auber so if you sit tight my plan is to fit all the timers in a Robur and Royal of mine and then I'll have a complete Mazzer Auto Timer unit available.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

shrink said:


> Also.. not to be a stick in the mud, but am I the only one that thinks $99 for a metal box with three buttons and a digital timer is a bit steep!!


I dunno when I made mine out of none specific parts it cost me £30 - $99USD is ~£60 at the moment the price is right the problem is the shipping and potential HMRC field day.

The auber unit also has much better functionality than the units I fitted to a SJ and a Magnum. Although I was chuffed with the Magnum.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

shrink said:


> not to be a stick in the mud, but am I the only one that thinks $99 for a metal box with three buttons and a digital timer is a bit steep!!


It's £58. I don't think that's overpriced.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Especially considering the relay has been programmed with coffee grinders in mind. Pre built and ready to pop in in a couple of minutes.

Like I mentioned as always the problem is HMRC. Which really puts me off buying stuff from the US


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

no Uk suppliers of anything similar?


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

shrink said:


> no Uk suppliers of anything similar?


Nothing comes up in the UK when you google/Yahoo it. I will have to suffer the p&p.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

Search for Sestos timing relays, if your up for a challenge go for the quartic model the lower version isn't quite right for grinders unless you wire then in a funny way. I got mine off amazon last summer.

Painstakingly annoying process.


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

CallumT said:


> Search for Sestos timing relays, if your up for a challenge go for the quartic model the lower version isn't quite right for grinders unless you wire then in a funny way. I got mine off amazon last summer.
> 
> Painstakingly annoying process.


Thanks. My name ain't Anneka so definitely not up for a challenge


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

But you are a sparky though den


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> But you are a sparky though den


Yeah a shit one Dave


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Thanks. My name ain't Anneka so definitely not up for a challenge


I'm not sure if Callum will get that reference - he's only 12


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Daren said:


> I'm not sure if Callum will get that reference - he's only 12


I'm only 17 myself. Someone told me about her


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

17 what.... Stone?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Inches tall..


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

First impressions with the timer if anyone is interested. This thing isn't cheap with p&p added it works out at around £80 but I feel the price is justified. My old routine consisted of spooning in around 40 grams into the empty hopper, turning the timer and grinding all of them. If I wanted an 18 gram shot I still threw 40 grams into the hopper because I felt I needed the weight of the other 18 grams to give me a consistent grind but having said that I would drink the other 18 grams as an espresso. Back to the Auber, I now have a weeks' worth of beans loaded into the hopper and have the timer set at 7.35 seconds giving around 18 grams give or take .3 of a gram. Now I can dose around 18 grams because I have the weight of the beans in the hopper pushing down keeping a consistent weight on the beans being ground(200grams). I don't think the timer will ever give me exactly 18 grams because of the retention in the burrs depending on where the burrs stop near the chute but early days I may get it down to a fine art. I now don't have to worry about loading the hopper every night because I just press the button and hey presto portafilter loaded and beans saved.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

wonder if one of these would work?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01S-99H99M-4-Digitals-Timer-Timing-Delay-2-Relay-Output-AC-100-240V-/291090216363?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item43c65435ab

rated to 2A so should run a super jolly OK

this one:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AC-220V-240V-Digital-Timer-Time-Delay-Relay-0-01S-99H-99M-8-Pins-w-Socket-/290912890096?pt=UK_BOI_Electrical_Test_Measurement_Equipment_ET&hash=item43bbc26cf0

even cheaper and rated to 5A

as far as I can tell, this should do the same job!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

It will work but they are a pain in the but, the auber timers are the best that I have used and sooooooo easy to hook up


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Any chance of some pics of the mazzer s that were at the grind off. I meant to take my camera with me but at 4.30 in the morning you just ain't thinking .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> Any chance of some pics of the mazzer s that were at the grind off. I meant to take my camera with me but at 4.30 in the morning you just ain't thinking .


I've got some I'll have a look at see if they include the timer...

Not a home at moment


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Hello

A cheaper option is to use a Darkroom Timer.

These days they are almost free, as the photographic world

spurns the analogue printing process.

There is a wonderful thread somewhere on Kaffee Netz [ the German Coffe Forum ]

where people are using Darkroom Timers to control the

faster grinders, such as bulk grinders.









PS most modern Darkroom Timers are digital.

Please check the Timer is capable of handling enough current before plugging

in.

-JKK


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just an idle thought that occurred to me, would it actually be possible to use one of these or a similar timer on the lower end espresso machines such as a Classic or Silvia etc in order to remove yet another variable from the learning process for beginners so that they could concentrate more on grind and distribution?


----------



## JKK (Feb 19, 2014)

Charliej said:


> Just an idle thought that occurred to me, would it actually be possible to use one of these or a similar timer on the lower end espresso machines such as a Classic or Silvia etc in order to remove yet another variable from the learning process for beginners so that they could concentrate more on grind and distribution?


Yes.

You could wire up the relay of the timer to the pump switch on the Gag.

But a degree of electrical competence would be needed for saftery I think.

-JKK


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

The Auber timers are really great. We've been using one on our K10Pro since opening, and still using that combo with the K10Fresh now sitting alongside. Actually prefer the K10Pro + Auber combo as it speeds up service since we can press the timer button a few seconds before needing to fill the basket and the ground coffee is there waiting for us to dose, rather than having to wait for the doserless grinder to grind. Saves a few seconds, which is vital if you've ever been there. Also, it can be 'tickled' to give fractions of a gram for fine-tuning basket dose, whereas the K10F has a minimum 0.5secs timed dose, which is wasteful when all you want is 0.2g

Had to pay about £18 duty on the import. Completely worth it.


----------



## Milanski (Oct 10, 2013)

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17754-If-only-Mazzer-worked-with-auber&highlight=mazzer+auber


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi people, currently I'm looking a timer for my La Spaziale Astro grinder. Every google search finds the Auber site one way or another. So, I seached the site and come up with this unit:

http://www.auberins.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=297

This the "brain" inside the factory-made Auber timer, and I want this one to cut from the shipping costs. Has anyone used this and made a box with it?


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Buttons from China and a project box from Maplins and you'll be good to go ;-)


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Hi

instead of starting a new thread, thought i would resurrect this. I am thinking of adding an auber timer in the external box, to my SJ (mechanical timer version). In these instructions (http://auberins.com/images/Manual/J72BXMAN.pdf) the timer is forced permently on with double side tape. Does anyone know if forcing this switch to permanently on will cause damage to the timer switch?

cheers


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Not convinced this is the best way

Personally I would recommend popping the bottom off and linking the right terminals unless the on switch is not momentary.

Why? Because there is the risk that over time you may end up with the internals of the switch not being firmly connected together thus getting hot and damaged.

If it is just just an on-off switch there is no need to do anything


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Do i understand then that i only need to join the 2 lives together? The neutrals can stay in the timer.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If the "time Switch" goes back to off when you let go of it then:

either put a link between terminals 1 and 2 and another link between 5 and 4 on the time switch or just move the wires so that the two browns are on one terminal (either 1 or 2) and the two blues are on either 5 or 4.


----------



## Spud36 (May 22, 2015)

I understand now. Yes my time switch goes to off. This ideas seems a much better option. Thank you


----------

